# Homeschooling in Your Garden



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

Free Kindle ebook right now!

Amazon.com: Homeschooling In Your Garden (Easy Homeschooling) eBook: Jim Erskine: Kindle Store 

:happy:


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Was able to get it, it was still free! going to look at it today hoping to be able to get in the garden, have plants but have not planted yet, lol did I mention I was a little behid this year?


----------

